
The Economist explains: How Israel's “Iron Dome” works - edward
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2014/07/economist-explains-12
======
bediger4000
Wow, that's what "The Economist" titled that article, but the article has
exactly zero substance devoted to how that missile system works. There's a
description, and an "87% success rate" quote, which sounds made up.

Theodore Postol does a better job, frankly, and all he's looking at is
contrails. This article is a disgrace to The Economist's good name. Retract
instantly, is my advice.

------
brownbat
In one sense, this has been an engineering challenge since mid-June 1944.

Modern warfare and international politics might look very different if SRBMs
were convincingly obsoleted.

